# Anyone who takes black cumin seed oil?



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

There are some interestin pubmed articles on this. 
But I wonder how do you know if this stuff is okay to take when you're on ADs or other stuff?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22186327

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22162258

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22083982

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21994235

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21881916

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21861703

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21855572

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21751034

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22810217

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19339222


----------

